# Knipex



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

To all you Knipex fans, I broke a pair of the 8" bolt cutters today with my bare hands

I bought the bolt cutters to save my linemans cutting edge. What a mistake.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> To all you Knipex fans, I broke a pair of the 8" bolt cutters today with my bare hands
> 
> I bought the bolt cutters to save my linemans cutting edge. What a mistake.



That sucks. I have the insulated knipex but like them no more than my j2000 klien's. How about a description of how they broke superman.:laughing:


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

I've got a picture in my mind now of you being green and angry.. Knipex are usually a good make but I prefer ck.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

NO KNIPEX NEVER FAIL, HAVE YOU SEEN MY WERA BEATER?!
-Frasbee


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> That sucks. I have the insulated knipex but like them no more than my j2000 klien's. How about a description of how they broke superman.:laughing:


 
I LOVE those lineman's. I love Knipex. 

In their defense, it was 14 degrees this morning, and had probably warmed all the way up to 25 or so, and THEN on top of that, I was cutting a 
1/4 28 Stainless steel bolt. Maybe they're not meant for stainless.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I LOVE those lineman's. I love Knipex.
> 
> In their defense, it was 14 degrees this morning, and had probably warmed all the way up to 25 or so, and THEN on top of that, I was cutting a
> 1/4 28 Stainless steel bolt. Maybe they're not meant for stainless.



I didn't like the linesman at first because they were so sharp. I like just fine now but really I liked my j2000's too. It was 14 degress here a few days last week. Sucked real bad. And of course all I had on the schedule was outside work. We sat a record low one morning. It's usually in the 30's this time of year here.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I still prefer Klein linemans and dikes. I began to have an issue with Klein screwdrivers, but then I realized it is probably due to lack of quality control on the part of the Chinese screw manufacturers.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> I still prefer Klein linemans and dikes. I began to have an issue with Klein screwdrivers, but then I realized it is probably due to lack of quality control on the part of the Chinese screw manufacturers.


 

So a chineese screw makes their nutdrivers twist like tinfoil?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

InPhase277 said:


> I still prefer Klein linemans and dikes. I began to have an issue with Klein screwdrivers, but then I realized it is probably due to lack of quality control on the part of the Chinese screw manufacturers.



I beat on all my screwdrivers after they get a few weeks old....:whistling2:
I'm too lazy to keep swapping them out to tighten a lock nut etc. Oh I will until the new feeling wears off. After that I beat the crap out of them at will. I mean hell it's a 7.00 tool. I blow more than that on loose women every day....:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> So a chineese screw makes their nutdrivers twist like tinfoil?


Never had a problem with a Klein nutdriver. As far as I'm concerned, Klein is STILL the brand to use when doing electrical work. There is a reason why Ideal, Greenlee, and Stanley all have knockoff copies of the Klein style screwdriver. Don't get me wrong, though. Ideal has some great tools as well.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> My beat on all my screwdrivers after they get a few weeks old....:whistling2:
> I too lazy to keep swapping them out to tighten a lock nut etc. Oh I will until the new feeling wears off. After that I beat the crap out of them at will. I mean hell it's a 7.00 tool. I blow more than that on loose women every day....:laughing:


Save the screwdrivers and spend the money on English classes.

Charlie


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Your not alone... I bought a pair of knipex ***** and managed to break the tip in a month...And my pair of linemans chipped on the cutter....WTF. 

So needless to say Im back with Klien for good. I would rather support a "sort of American Company".......


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Charlie K said:


> Save the screwdrivers and spend the money on English classes.


:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Thedroid (Dec 6, 2010)

1/4 stainless are pretty tough, but I would expect the Knipex to cut through one in a pinch just not everyday. I still feel Knipex dikes blow Kleins away, Cobras kill Channellocks, and the plier wrench is one of the handiest tools I've ever used. Id still like those mini bolt cutters.

Does anybody cut 1/4 stainless screws with there linemans on a regular basis?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Charlie K said:


> Save the screwdrivers and spend the money on English classes.
> 
> Charlie



Care to point out my grammar and spelling mistakes then?
At least post them so the union guys here will understand what you mean by English classes.
Keep in mind I was riding in a van and talking to a customer on the phone. I thought the spelling nazi's were gone!! And I edited my post..


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> :laughing::thumbup::laughing:



Shut up you troll roofer from AZ!!


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jza said:


> NO KNIPEX NEVER FAIL, HAVE YOU SEEN MY WERA BEATER?!
> -Frasbee


Whoa, dude.

That's _exactly_ what _I_ was going to post.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> Never had a problem with a Klein nutdriver. As far as I'm concerned, Klein is STILL the brand to use when doing electrical work. There is a reason why Ideal, Greenlee, and Stanley all have knockoff copies of the Klein style screwdriver. Don't get me wrong, though. Ideal has some great tools as well.


 I twisted the handle off of a 1/2" awhile back and twisted the shank off a 3/8 just the other day. I've got pics of the 3/8, I'll post them in a day or two.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> Care to point out my grammar and spelling mistakes then?
> At least post them so the union guys here will understand what you mean by English classes.
> Keep in mind I was riding in a van and talking to a customer on the phone. I thought the spelling nazi's were gone!! And I edited my post..


Originally Posted by *jwjrw*  
_My beat on all my screwdrivers after they get a few weeks old....:whistling2:
I too lazy to keep swapping them out to tighten a lock nut etc. Oh I will until the new feeling wears off. After that I beat the crap out of them at will. I mean hell it's a 7.00 tool. I blow more than that on loose women every day._

Boy you have some issues.

Charlie


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Charlie K said:


> Boy you have some issues.


jw doesn't have some issues... he has all the issues :laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> I twisted the handle off of a 1/2" awhile back and twisted the shank off a 3/8 just the other day. I've got pics of the 3/8, I'll post them in a day or two.


 I think at some point its time to go get a spanner....


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Thedroid said:


> Does anybody cut 1/4 stainless screws with there linemans on a regular basis?



I wouldn't think of cutting 1/4" stainless anything with my lineman's or a tiny 8" bolt cutter for that matter. Cutting 1/4" stainless is really better left to a hack saw, sawzall, grinder, bandsaw, or a real pair of bolt cutters IMO.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Charlie K said:


> Originally Posted by *jwjrw*
> _My beat on all my screwdrivers after they get a few weeks old....:whistling2:
> I too lazy to keep swapping them out to tighten a lock nut etc. Oh I will until the new feeling wears off. After that I beat the crap out of them at will. I mean hell it's a 7.00 tool. I blow more than that on loose women every day._
> 
> ...



So you think being ocd about running our business and how our jobs are installed and what materials are used and the way it is done , a troll, a past banned political dissident, an complete ass at times while oblivious to it and very opinionated while some how managing to selling lots of electrical work and keeping customers happy is an issue?
















Me too!:thumbsup:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> To all you Knipex fans, I broke a pair of the 8" bolt cutters today with my bare hands
> 
> I bought the bolt cutters to save my linemans cutting edge. What a mistake.


post some pictures!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

captkirk said:


> I think at some point its time to go get a spanner....


 What's a spanner?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> What's a spanner?


 The word spanner in the U K, refers to a wrench. Not WENCH.:laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> jw doesn't have some issues... he has all the issues :laughing:




Yet the person who stares back at you in the mirror every morning convinces you that you do not..........so it must be true.:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Josue said:


> post some pictures!!:thumbsup:


 
You got it!









You can see a crack about 1/4" down from the tip









They still work, I'll just avoid that spot, and stainless


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Maybe cutting the bolt with the tip of the cutter wasn't a good idea...I can't really fault Knipex for this one IMO.


----------



## Thedroid (Dec 6, 2010)

No wonder they broke! That's operator error, not quality control.:whistling2:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You got it!
> 
> View attachment 5188
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting those pictures!!!! Finally!!!!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

operator error.

Youre supposed to cut as far back as possible.

~Matt


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> operator error.
> 
> Youre supposed to cut as far back as possible.
> 
> ~Matt


Well he knows that NOW.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> operator error.
> 
> Youre supposed to cut as far back as possible.
> 
> ~Matt


 
Well, they're not big enough to cut 1/4" stainless bolts then. I started out back in the back of the jaw, but they wouldn't do it.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> . I started out back in the back of the jaw, but they wouldn't do it.


So you thought that maybe by doing exactly the opposite thing that physics teaches us, you would cut the bolt????


That's not very smart.:laughing:


Not that I wouldn't have done the same thing:laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Josue said:


> So you thought that maybe by doing exactly the opposite thing that physics teaches us, you would cut the bolt????
> 
> 
> That's not very smart.:laughing:
> ...


 
It did cut it, but the only way it would cut it was "snip" around the bolt several times with the tip, it would not cut it in the jaws. DAMN! 50 dollar bolt cutters won't cut a 1/4" bolt?? DAMN


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> It did cut it, but the only way it would cut it was "snip" around the bolt several times with the tip, it would not cut it in the jaws. DAMN! 50 dollar bolt cutters won't cut a 1/4" bolt?? DAMN


1/4 bolt!!!!!!!:laughing:
That's nothing!!!!


GO get a refund.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Josue said:


> 1/4 bolt!!!!!!!:laughing:
> That's nothing!!!!
> 
> 
> GO get a refund.


 


Yes, it was a 1/4 / 28 bolt. Stainless


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Yes, it was a 1/4 / 28 bolt. Stainless
> 
> View attachment 5203












:thumbsup::laughing::laughing::jester:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

ethaninmotion said:


> :thumbsup::laughing::laughing::jester:


Thats a good idea:thumbup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

ethaninmotion said:


> :thumbsup::laughing::laughing::jester:


 

Why should I have to break out that big tool for one 1/4" bolt. That's what the bolt cutters are for (or so I thought)


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Why should I have to break out that big tool for one 1/4" bolt. That's what the bolt cutters are for (or so I thought)


No, I understand just busting your chops. I just know I've used mine to cut plenty of small bolts.


----------

